# Husband makes me laugh at his crazy behavior



## btterflykisses (Apr 29, 2016)

My husband and I are still intimate but he is all over me if I change my hair style or color and style of dress( wearing different types of clothes). Does this happen to anybody else?


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Sounds good to me! 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

I feel that way about rice crispy bars! I can add so many things, M&Ms, peanut butter, sprinkles, different types of cereal,. I would not mind a mouthful of its sticky goodness. It is like oral sex with a mouthgasm. I lose control and let out my inner beast and go to town on that rice crispy bar!

I love them plain, sprinkles falling down like rain, I love them in different weather, the stickier the better, I love it more than sex, you can put me to that test, but I love it most of all serve fresh, making my mouth a sticky mess!


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

It's all good unless he's confusing you with someone else.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

btterflykisses said:


> My husband and I are still intimate but *he is all over me* if I change my hair style or color and style of dress( wearing different types of clothes). Does this happen to anybody else?


All over you as in suddenly attracted to you, or all over you as in he does not like change?

I'll assume all over you as in he notices and appreciates some variety in how you look. :smile2:

One bizarre thing my wife did recently was she had a stressful day and ended up showering right before bed (she usually showers in the morning). She was so exhausted that she laid down in bed and fell asleep with her hair pretty much soaking wet. 

...OMG she woke up the next morning with the most gorgeous curls in her hair! It was better than any beauty salon could have done as they looked very natural and lasted all day. Wow!

I go to bed with my hair wet and I look like a freak of nature the next morning. There is NOTHING I can do to fix it except take another shower when I wake up.

Badsanta


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Mr.Fisty said:


> I feel that way about rice crispy bars! I can add so many things, M&Ms, peanut butter, sprinkles, different types of cereal,. I would not mind a mouthful of its sticky goodness. It is like oral sex with a mouthgasm. I lose control and let out my inner beast and go to town on that rice crispy bar!
> 
> I love them plain, sprinkles falling down like rain, I love them in different weather, the stickier the better, I love it more than sex, you can put me to that test, but I love it most of all serve fresh, making my mouth a sticky mess!



My friend makes pot Rice Crispy treats, talk about losing control and your inner beast going to town>


----------



## btterflykisses (Apr 29, 2016)

badsanta said:


> All over you as in suddenly attracted to you, or all over you as in he does not like change?
> 
> I'll assume all over you as in he notices and appreciates some variety in how you look. :smile2:
> 
> ...



Haha all over me as in :wink2:
Nice about your wife's curls.Do you have long hair too?


----------



## btterflykisses (Apr 29, 2016)

Mr.Fisty said:


> I feel that way about rice crispy bars! I can add so many things, M&Ms, peanut butter, sprinkles, different types of cereal,. I would not mind a mouthful of its sticky goodness. It is like oral sex with a mouthgasm. I lose control and let out my inner beast and go to town on that rice crispy bar!
> 
> I love them plain, sprinkles falling down like rain, I love them in different weather, the stickier the better, I love it more than sex, you can put me to that test, but I love it most of all serve fresh, making my mouth a sticky mess!



Wow!!!!!>



badsanta said:


> All over you as in suddenly attracted to you, or all over you as in he does not like change?
> 
> I'll assume all over you as in he notices and appreciates some variety in how you look. :smile2:
> 
> ...



Haha all over me as in :wink2:
Nice about your wife's curls.Do you have long hair too?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

btterflykisses said:


> Haha all over me as in :wink2:
> Nice about your wife's curls.Do you have long hair too?


I had long hair when I was a crazy teenager and played heavy metal guitar. Unfortunately that attracted girls that I was not into that much, so I later got a clean cut. My wife said had I still had long hair when we met that she would have NEVER been attracted to me!


----------



## Annette Tush (May 4, 2016)

btterflykisses said:


> My husband and I are still intimate but he is all over me if I change my hair style or color and style of dress( wearing different types of clothes). Does this happen to anybody else?


Is it a good or bad thing for you.... I know many many women who would die to have such attention but sadly never get it. You are a lucky girl. Enjoy it while it lasts, pray it never flies out of the window:grin2:


----------



## btterflykisses (Apr 29, 2016)

badsanta said:


> I had long hair when I was a crazy teenager and played heavy metal guitar. Unfortunately that attracted girls that I was not into that much, so I later got a clean cut. My wife said had I still had long hair when we met that she would have NEVER been attracted to me!


My husband cut off his long hair about a month before I met him:frown2: I love long hair on men. He is clean cut now too.


----------



## btterflykisses (Apr 29, 2016)

Annette Tush said:


> Is it a good or bad thing for you.... I know many many women who would die to have such attention but sadly never get it. You are a lucky girl. Enjoy it while it lasts, pray it never flies out of the window:grin2:


Thank you for your reply and good wishes.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

He is all over me no matter what I do or wear :x

Great way to get fantastic curls is to put your hair up in a knot bun while it is wet and then sleep on it.


----------



## btterflykisses (Apr 29, 2016)

Holland said:


> He is all over me no matter what I do or wear :x
> 
> Great way to get fantastic curls is to put your hair up in a knot bun while it is wet and then sleep on it.



That's good he is like that.

I will try that. I have a natural wave and have spent way too much time straightening my hair over the years:smile2:


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

btterflykisses said:


> *That's good he is like that.*
> 
> I will try that. I have a natural wave and have spent way too much time straightening my hair over the years:smile2:


Yes it is good :grin2: I love the attention. We are a very touchy, feely sort of couple, always hold hands, kiss and cuddle. He notices new outfits or if I have my hair done.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Coming from a woman who colors her hair often - I've been every shade under the sun - I've had many guys say to me over the years "sheesh, you color your hair a lot. J must love that, probably feels like he's dating a new woman every time you change your hair color!"

Having heard that several times, maybe it's similar? You look different so it sparks something "new" in him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## btterflykisses (Apr 29, 2016)

LosingHim said:


> Coming from a woman who colors her hair often - I've been every shade under the sun - I've had many guys say to me over the years "sheesh, you color your hair a lot. J must love that, probably feels like he's dating a new woman every time you change your hair color!"
> 
> Having heard that several times, maybe it's similar? You look different so it sparks something "new" in him?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think you're right!


----------

